# HDD Help Guide



## de.das.dude (Nov 8, 2010)

HDDs are one of the most vital components and are sometimes the most neglected by PC users. A wrong Buy can result in years of nightmares, only that they will be real.
So i compiled this knowledge expanding growth on HDDs for everyone!!


*1. How are HardDrives classified?*
Besides size and manufacturer, HDDs are classified in more important ways.
*1.1. Interface:*
Interface is how your motherboard connects to your HDD. The type of "connection" on your HDD and motherboard must be same type and preferably from he same generation too for best performance.
Interface can be one of the following:-
*1.1.a. SATA:-*
....SATA 1.5Gbps(Serial ATA)- First generation offers speed upto  1.5GBps
....SATA 3Gbps- Second generation, offers speeds upto 3GBps. presently the most popular
....interface used in the market
....SATA 6Gbps- recently introduced. Offers speeds upto 6GBps. available on high end
....mother boards.
The newer the better, i.e. SATA 6Gbps is the best but SATA 3Gbps products are the one widely available in the market, so SATA 3Gbps is the way to go
Some may be wondering that why is it not SATA I, II, or III. Turns out that those are misnomers(source).


Spoiler



The term "Third Generation SATA technology" refers to the SATA 6Gb/s data transfer rate. Don't confuse "Gen 3" with a 3Gb/s Transfer rate. "Gen 2" was associated with 3Gb/s and often confused with the misnomer "SATA II." Do not use the terms "SATA II" or "SATA III," which are incorrect and have no meaning. In the past, the term "SATA II" sometimes was mistakenly used as a moniker for the SATA 3Gb/s data transfer rate, causing great confusion with customers because, quite simply, it's a misnomer. 


The first step toward a better understanding of SATA is to know that SATA II is not the brand name for the SATA 3Gb/s data transfer rate, but the name of the organization formed to author the SATA specifications. The group has since changed names, to the Serial ATA International Organization, or SATA-IO. 


The 3Gb/s capability is just one of many defined by the former SATA II committee, but because it is among the most prominent features, 3Gb/s has become synonymous with SATA II. Hence, the source of the confusion.



*1.1.b Parallel ATA (PATA)*
This is perhaps the oldest interface still used on todays computers.
This is generally used to connect Optical Drives due to lower access times.



*1.2. Rotational Speed*
Rotational speed refers to the same thing in both SATA and  PATA type drives.
This is the speed with which the disks in a hard drive are rotated.
More speed means more read/write speed and more power consumption.
There are only two speeds available:-
*1.2.1 7200RPM* 
This is commonly found on desktop computers due to better performance and easily available energy.
*1.2.2. 5400RPM* 
This is commonly used on laptops due to lower power consumption. Power consumption is pivotal in laptops.
*1.2.3. 1000RPM and 15000RPM* source from 95viper
available in all SATA interfaces. Drives available from W.D. etc..


*1.3. Physical Size*
This is a way of classification between Laptop and Desktop hard drives.
Laptop hard drives are 2.5" in size
Desktop hard drives are 3.5" in size
also some externals are 2.5"



*1.4. Cache Size*
This cache is not mentioned all the time on every HDD.
Basically what the cache does in here is similar to the cache on processors, it stores frequently used files and thus reduces read and access times.
Cache size can be
*a.16MB
b.32MB
c.64MB*
more the cache is better the performance.


Besides these classifications, generally manufacturers put names for easier recognition of the job its supposed to do.
*Seagate:-
The Barracuda line.*
This line is dedicated to performance drives with high speed and high heat output.
Max cache available is 32MB and size is 2TB( terabytes)

*Western Digital:-
a. Black:* Super high performance drives with cache size upto 64MB. This is the best in technological and performance terms available today. Suitable for performance tasks like gaming.
*b. Blue:* High performance drives performance is slightly lower than the  Black ones. Cache size 16MB/32MB/64MB. This is best suited for both, everyday and gaming use.
*c. Green:* Performance HDDs. But with lower consumption of power. Eco Friendly and recycleable to large extent. Lowest generation of heat among any HDD in the market. Cache size upto 32MB.


*2. How to choose your HDD...*
*Fix what you need the HDD for*
*If you need it for storage of huge data:-*
Go for something with lower cache size. And big data size.
Choose a simple one. No need of Barracudas or Black Caviars.
Create as many partitions you want. Go crazyyyy!!!!

*If you need a boot drive*
Choose one with high cache and lower size. generally 160GB is enough.
DO NOT make partitions on this drive as it will hamper the performance of your whole system.
By creating partition you are just making "two drives" but using the same read/write heads for use, so performance will suck.

*If you need Drive for your games*
Do not, i repeat *DO NOT* store games on your boot drive. even if its a high performance drive. during gaming windows is still running in the background so you are using the windows files as well the game files. Buy a Seagate Barracuda or a W.D Black or Blue. You may make partitions, but i dont think it is necessary. 500GB is enough to store 50games at the same time.



*Size comparison:*
8 bits(b) = 1 byte (B)
1024 B = 1 Kilobyte (KB) = 10 Kilobits (kb or Kb)
1024 KB = 1 Megabyte (MB) = 10 megabits (mb or Mb)
1024 MB = 1 Gigabyte (GB) = 10 gigabits (gb ot Gb)
1024 GB = 1 Terabyte (TB) = 10 terabits (tb or Tb )



forgive me and notify if there are any mistakes.
*open to suggestions...*


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 8, 2010)

Rotational speeds?  What 'bout 10,000 and 15,000?  Edit: And, I believe, but don't recall, there is a drive or two with some other odd speed.  Found it 5900.

Are you limiting your thread to just those interfaces?

Just asking...


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 8, 2010)

Good start, but needs some work. You forgot 10k, 15k, scsi drivers, 1.8" hard drives.
500gb single platter with 16mb cache will kick a 500gb dual platter 32mb cache drive in the nuts. 

So good start but refine it


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 8, 2010)

A few things
WD 1TB Green drives have 64mb cache also green drives have variable RPM, cache is usually proportionate to size of the drive
don't forget about 10k and 15k rotational speeds ie Raptors and Enterprise drives
Black series can be raid'ed blue and green drives cannot
AHCI and IDE modes, big differences such as NQC hot swap ect


Concerning the boot drive partitioning i will share my experiences,
First off partitioning the drive has many benefits that out weigh negligible performance loss,take my setup for example.






First of keeping windows on as small of a partition as necessary prevents it from fragmenting and mixing OS files with your data the same applies to the Pagefile/swap partition.

Secondly block size aka "allocation unit size" can make a noticeable impact on performance,
for windows it needs to be 4k or somethings in the OS don't work right.

On the other hand for storage/games larger block sizes help with access times and fragmentation since most files will be larger then 4k so i use a 64k block size.
Instead of having 500mb spread over 125000 blocks at 4k it only uses 7000 blocks at 64k hence less seeking and fragmentation.

Ideally you would want a separate drives for this setup but it works well even on a single drive.
Id say that this raptor does pretty good for having a 32meg cache and 3 partitions on it wouldn't you ?


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 8, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Rotational speeds?  What 'bout 10,000 and 15,000?  Edit: And, I believe, but don't recall, there is a drive or two with some other odd speed.  Found it 5900.
> 
> Are you limiting your thread to just those interfaces?
> 
> Just asking...


i am not very aquainted with SATA III atm.  nor with SSDs




freaksavior said:


> Good start, but needs some work. You forgot 10k, 15k, scsi drivers, 1.8" hard drives.
> 500gb single platter with 16mb cache will kick a 500gb dual platter 32mb cache drive in the nuts.
> 
> So good start but refine it


thanks


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 8, 2010)

There are 10K SATA I drives:
Western Digital Raptor WD1500ADFD 150GB 10000 RPM ...
and 10K SATA II drives:
Western Digital VelociRaptor WD1500HLFS 150GB 1000...

Also you might want to make a note on disambiguating the SATA version names.  The official specification say it's SATA 6.0Gbps not SATA III, etc. (source)


----------



## n-ster (Nov 8, 2010)

8MB cache is still popular, 5900RPM exists and is doing well for that matter, 1.8" hard drives exist (both my 12" HP have 1.8" drives, 1 HD the other SSD)


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 8, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Rotational speeds?  What 'bout 10,000 and 15,000?  Edit: And, I believe, but don't recall, there is a drive or two with some other odd speed.  Found it 5900.
> 
> Are you limiting your thread to just those interfaces?
> 
> Just asking...




and as i remember in our news there is seaget with 20,000 rpm


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 8, 2010)

i forget to say it's nice work and good start 
tip : i think better if you put a pictures for a back of HDD to show the kind of connectors and powers jack, also the kind of cables, but make as u do up there like the "Spoiler" u do with hide pictures, and i think it will be useful for newbies
tip: make a quick few for raptors, and at last end it with a hint for new generation the SSD and why they go to SSD just small hints


----------



## AsRock (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice  post!,  keep adding to it.  

Maybe add format to the list like when a full format is is required and when a quick format will do( New HDD's need full format and when you expect a issue with the drive ).  And how Allocation Unit Size can be good and bad pending on what data there is on it. Another would be HDD compression as not everyone knows.


----------

